# 'Spirit of Kent'



## Readie (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a gander at this link.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTZAfXta7ww_
Kent is my home county, Mother served at Manston in the WAAF's in WW2 and the beautiful Spitfire.
I'll let the display speak for itself.
Enjoy
Cheers
John


----------



## danjama (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for that, resulted in a 2 hour youtube session, hunting down low level flypasts and spitfire displays!


----------



## Elmas (Sep 7, 2011)

In 1995 I was playing a game of golf in Tonbridge when I heard a noise of engines....and two Spitfires in a close formation suddenly passed not higher than 100 m over my head.
An amazing sight that I will never forget.


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2011)

Kent is a special place to see Spitfires Elmas.
I hope you enjoyed your stay in the garden of England
Cheers
John


----------



## Elmas (Sep 8, 2011)

Readie said:


> Kent is a special place to see Spitfires Elmas.
> I hope you enjoyed your stay in the garden of England
> Cheers
> John



Ohh...I certainly did.
England is my second homeland.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 8, 2011)

I will never get tired of that sound....fantastic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mustang nut (Sep 15, 2011)

parsifal said:


> I will never get tired of that sound....fantastic. Thanks for sharing



Nice video Readie.

Does anyone know how close a display pilot takes a plane like a Spitfire to the red line, are they using full power or is it limited for safety and engine life?


----------

